# Need some help on head movement



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

If anyone can give me some ideas on making a prop head turn back and forth. I can make a single spine figure like this










or a double spine figure like the one from scaref/x. Thinking the double spine would allow me to mount the motor to a bracket that spans the two spine pieces.










I plan to use one of the 5 rpm 12 V motors










Any ideas on mounting or linkage would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This video of a greeter I built shows how I do mine - 



I used a reindeer motor for this one but I've used the same vent motor you're planning on using as well.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Woody shows how he mounted the head-turning motor on page 2 of the witch how-to:
http://scarefx.com/project_witch_witch_2.html
You can probably adapt his linkage and mount to use with the vent motor.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and info. Appreciate it. Halstaff, that movement looks great. I guess my biggest question would be on the actual linkage.
Otaku. I have built a scaref/x witch but never completed the head movement, primarily because the motor he used was no longer available and I just got lazy. Next year I'm having three witches and one will stir while the other will have head movement. I may attempt to mount the motor based on his plans. Just have to mess around with the linkage.
Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you mean the linkage at the motor, you probably want a variation on this, based on Dave the Dead's tombstone peeper tutorial:










You might also find information of use on Niblique's tutorial for Fester D Krepid:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27048


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That pic puts a few things in perspective. I'm bad with this sort of thing and tend to over complicate it. This helps me visualize the link at the motor. Thanks!


----------

